# the U.F.O. my husband made for me



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

some of you all have probably already seen it, but i gotta post it again!









it isn't quite finished yet, it will have fog, sound and purple rope lighting when completed.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

oh, thats my son in the picture, BTW


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That is great!
Now where in the heck do you store it?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That LOOKS cool. It reminds me of what they do at Cedar Point. They made a crashed UFO. They just put broken cement around it. It looks similar to yours though:

PHOTO LINK TO FRONT AT NIGHT

PHOTO LINK TO BACK DURING THE DAY


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Susan...thumbs up to your husband! That looks like all custom aluminum framing. Very nice! Do you have any aliens to hang out with the ship? How do you plan to display it?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

storage is a problem, lol. it used to fit in our haybarn... until we put it all together! now i am going to have to just tarp it behind the barn i think. 

it is made from 2 of the 11 foot old-style (huge) satellite dishes. i got them for FREE!!! a couple of silver tarps and a can of silver spray paint later and there you have it, a UFO!

we are currently building it a landing gear, so it can sit out in front of our house to draw maximum attention. i also need to get going on making a couple of pilots for it!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Fright Zone said:


> That LOOKS cool. It reminds me of what they do at Cedar Point. They made a crashed UFO. They just put broken cement around it. It looks similar to yours though:
> 
> PHOTO LINK TO FRONT AT NIGHT
> 
> PHOTO LINK TO BACK DURING THE DAY


VERY NICE!!! i like the rubble around it, too, adds to the realism!


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

My husband made me a UFO several years ago. You should get some of the strands of chasing Christmas lights. Makes it very realistic.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Nice UFO I can't wait to see it with lights.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Post those pics of the lights when you get them on, can't wait to see it.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

lookin sweet - cant wait to see a nighttime shot


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

years later... i have pics. my apologies!

this landing gear didn't work out, but the lights did!









on it's proper landing gear









there's good news and bad news. 
the good news was this eventually even FLEW! >
the bad news? it was during a tornado, and it was destroyed, wrapped up in a tree top. RIP my U.F.O. i miss you still...

set up in my friends trail









sorry about the bump, i was looking back at my old posts and realized i'd never shared 'finished' pics of it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

first, your husband made you the UFO? That's real love!

second, i wanted to give my condolances for your loss...that ufo looks so awesome as does the aliens next to it!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sweet saucer. Sorry about the loss!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Where else but on the haunt forum would you hear this next line? 'Your husband built you a UFO? Now that is love!' P.S. Tell him kudos, it is quite a nice piece!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, what a shame it was destroyed in a tornado - but I think you have the sentiment right, in that it FLEW.... I'm sure it was how that UFO would have wanted to go. LOL.

Glad you have a lot of pictures to go back and google at!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looked awesome.

and my deepest sympathies... sniff.. sniff... lol


----------

